# Sudden onset GERD?



## juju66 (May 26, 2013)

Hi, I'm an otherwise healthy 46 year old woman, but about 3 weeks ago I noticed I was having trouble swallowing. I've had a 'tickly throat' cough for a couple of months but put it down to post nasal drip, as I'm almost always blocked up in the mornings.

The throat thing has been steadily getting worse, and now for the last week I've had really bad feelings of trapped wind every time I eat something, and quite a lot of regurgitation. I went to the doctor a couple of weeks ago and he told me it was probably reflux and put me on 40mg Omeprazole and Peptac liquid, but to be honest it's just getting worse and worse. He also told me he would arrange for a gastroscopy (endoscope) but that could be several weeks from now and I'd really like answers sooner, I'm getting so anxious about it.

Does this sound like GERD? I don't actually get heartburn sensations at all, but the swallowing issue is getting really bad, sometimes it feels as if everything is getting stuck. I've noticed it's worse in the evening, as is the regurgitation, after I've eaten a larger meal.

I keep scaring myself by looking at medical sites, but I wondered if anyone here had experienced similar symptoms? Difficulty swallowing, needing to burp but can't, regurgiation but no actual heartburn?

I should also mention that I've been having a very stressful time recently, so could anxiety have brought this on? Nothing like this has happened before.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The endoscope can see if you have any anatomical issues in the esophagus.

Sometimes people have reflux without heartburn http://www.doctoroz.com/blog/jonathan-e-aviv-md-facs/acid-reflux-without-heartburn) and one of the things that can happen from reflux is a Schatzki ring. http://www.medicinenet.com/schatzki_ring/article.htm They aren't dangerous but they can interfere with swallowing. They can use a balloon to open it up a bit if that is what is going on.

Anxiety could be part of what is going on, but it probably is worth getting a look-see so if there is a something going on they can deal with it.


----------



## Louise Rizzo (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi,

Your symptoms sound very similar to mine. I get a lump in the throat feeling, I sometimes have difficulty in swallowing and I get chest pains when I eat. Like you, I don't really get heartburn though, but I normally feel like I need to burp but I can't, it's so annoying.

I have been prescribed lanzsoprole which has helped particularly with the chest pains. I still occassionally get the lump in the throat feeling still, but I think it is partly due to my anxiety. I am also waiting to have my scans which is making me anxious. I'm not even what scans they are going to do, all I was told is that it won't hurt (whether I believe that or not I am not sure!)

You should try and eat your dinner as early as possible as I find when I eat a biggish meal late in the evening my symptoms are worse, particularly when I lie down.

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## juju66 (May 26, 2013)

Well, I had a gastroscopy a couple of weeks ago which was completely clear, and I've just had negative results for H Pylori, so I'm a bit stumped. The symptoms are still the same - trouble swallowing and really bad wind, 'heavy chest' feeling and some acid.

I guess I'll have to look down a dietary route now, but I eat pretty healthily anyway and I'm not overweight. I might ask the Dr to try me back on PPIs, too. Guess there's not much else I can do. :/


----------



## ianday7 (Apr 1, 2012)

Yes, it sounds as if you have acid reflux disease. I would suggest that the first step is trying dietary changes and if this does not work, see the doctor again and try PPIs which are very effective. if they help then this would confirm the diagnosis. If you want some good dietary advice then please check out this site:

enetmd.com/content/gerd-diet

best wishes Ian.


----------

